# X-Rite Color Munki Photo for projector?



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

My #1 hobby/passion is photography and I have a Color Munki Photo that I use to calibrate my computer monitor and also profile custom printer profiles to match what I see on my monitor. 

Is there anyway to use this for a projector calibration? I only ask since I already own it.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Hmm..

I'm thinking the calman can do this

http://www.spectracal.com/downloads/files/Website/Website Articles/DIY Video Calibration How-To.pdf


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm unsure if the photo version would work. The easiest way to find out would be to email CalMAN or Tom Huffman. Usually the photo versions have different filters than the standard variety of colorimeter.

Sorry I missed this post originally! :dontknow:


----------

